# Packaging Supplies in Australia



## tjturner (Jan 25, 2014)

Does anyone know where in Australia or even post to Australia that sell lovely packaging for soaps, etc that they sell in America. 

I would love to buy some fancy packaging for my soaps but not sure where I can get these from

Tanja


----------



## soap_packaging (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Tanja - please post if you find any good recommendations for packaging distributors in Australia.  I'd be very interested in finding a packaging company to work with.  We have lots of inquiries from Australia but the shipping on small orders is quite expensive. If we can find a way to consolidate shipments/orders, it would be much better!

Thank you! Allison


----------



## jade-15 (Apr 1, 2014)

What about aussie soap supplies?  They are australias bramble berry distributors, and currently don't have much in the way of packaging on their site...

http://aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/

Another site I frequently buy from is craftonline.com.au - they stock a lot of US craft products (ranger/tim holtz etc).  

Just two sites that would suit MEEEE well if they stocked packaging... And I do like the look of your products!!  Hope that is of some help to you.


----------



## soap_packaging (Apr 2, 2014)

Many thanks for the tips. I appreciate it.  I'll check out the aussie soap suppliers.


----------

